# Blocking Specific Ip Address...how Do I Do It!!



## cardlady47 (Oct 31, 2004)

I am not sure if this is the correct area for this quesiton. Can someone please help me and give me instructions on how to block a specific IP address with my firewall.

I have been able to access the "exceptions" area that allows certain IP through the firewall, but cannot find how to block a specific address.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Annette


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

What kind of a firewall is it?


----------



## cardlady47 (Oct 31, 2004)

The Windows XP Professional regular Firewall.


----------



## cardlady47 (Oct 31, 2004)

Can someone pleeeeease help me with this, or direct me to a site that can instruct me.

Thanks.

Annette


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

XP Firewall is the worse and there are many so much better and they will block what comes in and goes out.

http://www.matousec.com/projects/windows-personal-firewall-analysis/leak-tests-results.php

http://personal-firewall-software-review.toptenreviews.com/

http://www.firewallguide.com/

Then you can block IP address with a hosts file also.

http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm


----------



## ibetyouluvthis (Apr 19, 2007)

Zone Alarm is the best Firewall ever! And its free!
When i was setting up my Home Network for file sharing, a Zone Alarm window would pop up and a state which IP addresses were trying to access my computer and ask if i wanted to block or allow the IP addresses to access my computer.
There is an options tap in zone Alarm that allows TRUSTED IP address to access your computer.
As for blocking any other IP addresses, it would do it automatically.

So, in your case i guess you wouldnt have to worry about blocking specific IP's becuase Zone Alarm would do it automatically for you. That is, unless the IP was under the TRUSTED tab.


----------



## cardlady47 (Oct 31, 2004)

Thank you so much for the advice. Just one other question. If I install Zone Alarm, do I have to disable my Windows Firewall....will they interfere with each other like having two virus protection programs?

Thank your help, I appreciate it very much.
Annette


----------



## ibetyouluvthis (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes, if you install Zone Alarm you will have to disable the windows firewall. During the Zone Alarm installation i think it will disable the windwos firewall automatically for you.
If not, you can disable the windows firewall like this: Start > Settings > Control Panel > Windows Firewall > then under the general tab click the (off) button.
Zone Alarm is not, a virus protection program its only a firewall. So if you dont have a virus protection program i recommend downloading AVG. Its free too! It's a really good antivirus program.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Also you must rememebr that you will have to reconfigure your internal network for File Sharing as everything will now be blocked.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Get a router and it will be even better because you will not see all the added pings and that Zone Alarm blocks because they will be blocked by the router.

But if you don't have a router and then add or take it away you have to renew your IP address.
How do I release and renew my IP address on my computer?
http://itinfo.mit.edu/answer.php?id=1159

Step-by-Step: Installing ZoneAlarm Firewall
http://www.dslwebserver.com/main/sbs-zonealarm-install.html

Step-by-Step: Configuring ZoneAlarm Firewall
http://www.dslwebserver.com/main/fr_index.html?/main/sbs-zonealarm-configure.html

If you like ZA then I would also pay to get the Pro version because it is even better then the free version.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Block an IP address from doing what? Do you want to block an internal network IP from getting out to the Internet? Or are you trying to block some external IP from gaining access to your network (which doesn't happen with a firewall enabled)?

Before you go through all the trouble of installing applications and trying to configure them to do who knows what, perhaps you could describe what it is you really want to do.


----------

